# who all uses the flex or soft sticks?



## kempo-vjj (Jun 15, 2007)

We have not yet got any of the soft or flex sticks yet. I have some personal ones from century that are a foam type thing. My instructor says soon he'll get some flex sticks so we can go at each other a little bit. I am not so crazy about the stick portion of our curriculum (phillipino influenced style). On the same note how do you deal with getting whacked by the bamboo stick? I mean they hurt. So far we have done non contact sparring. Ended up with two broken fingers so far and other bruises. I try no to keep my arm out there to get hit now. I guess I just need to toughen up a bit?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 15, 2007)

The Century ones suck, the broke on about exchange 1.

I'm not impressed with Action-Flex, too light and they don't hit hard enough.

I'm happy enough with my homemade ones that I really don't see the need to drop money for someone elses stick.

You started sparring with rattan?  That's one way to do it, you might want to invest in some lacrosse gloves or something.

Lamont


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Sadly i have never used any of these.  My training may be lacking in that area  BUT I have been hit with solid sticks on more occations than I care to remember
I am interested in hearing which ones are good and why people prefer whatever brand


----------

